# nibs with holders/feed from CSUSA



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

okay, this is going to be very fast.

I email CSUSA yesterday about the new nibs, and more precisely the old one with the holder/feed. They emailed me back today saying that they are still available, but not after Monday. I'm finding out how many they have left and the price but assuming it's the $4.50 per that was in the catalog, Who wants some?

I will update info as I receive it. We will have to be fast if we want these.

Just spoke with customer service:

They have at this moment'

288 VF
199 F
66 M
37 B
69 Caligraphy

And the catalog prices are in effect. $4.50 each except for the Caligraphy nib I believe was just over $5 (my catalog is at home). I will be buying a bunch myself since I need the holder/feed to replace some cheap plastic ones.

Shipping will be standard flat rates (can't imagine anyone needing more than the $5 envelope with box inside for protection)
reply here and I'll pm with paypal info.

Order to go in at 5PM Eastern today (before I leave the office)


----------



## kruger (Oct 10, 2008)

hve you pics?
thanks
norbert


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

unfortunately no, CSUSA has removed the old pics from their site and I don't have anything else. My catalog is at home so I can't scan it in from there. Maybe someone else will be able to post a pic.

I can describe them though. The nibs themselves are "okay" quality, but the main thing I'm after is the holder/feed. The holder is machined from brass and fits the JR. series pens and also the Baron, Navigator, etc. (not the full size Statemen, Lotus, Emperor, etc.) It is painted black enamel and has a gold trim ring closest to the nib (I wish they had a chrome version, but oh well).


----------



## jskeen (Oct 10, 2008)

Mike pm me the price w/shipping for 3 fine and 3 med with your paypal info.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

PM on it's way.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

10 more minutes then I have to send the order.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

order placed


----------

